

HP to buy Aruba Wireless for $3B - Trisell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hp-confirms-aruba-networks-purchase-eyes-bulked-up-networking-unit/

======
criticas
I'd buy a company with $792 Billion in annual revenue for a lot more than
$24.67 and $2 B in debt. That's 5 times the size of GE.

